# Gebrauchte Boote



## BigEarn (3. August 2004)

Ich suche jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen nach Adressen im Netz, wo gebrauchte Boote angeboten werden.
Bis jetzt stosse ich allerdings nur auf Seiten, auf denen eher JAchten und große Boote angeboten werden. #d  Suche eher nach was kleinerem wie dem Linder Sportsman 400, also nix mit Aufbau und so nem Kram. Am liebsten halt so ne Nussschale aus Alu die ich mit nem 4 PS Aussenborder gut fahren kann.
Weiss jemand von euch vielleicht, wo man sowas finden könnte? Vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Zeitschrift in der Leute inserieren???
Tips wären super :z


----------



## Chrisi04 (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Hallo hast du hierschonmal geschaut?
:b 
http://www.best-boats24.net/start.php


----------



## Bellyman (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

oder hier: 
http://www.boatshop24.com/


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

ich guck immer mal bei ebay !!!
  Hab mir da gerade nen kleines Angelboot gekauft ...
  3,6m + Trailer + 3,5 PS Yamaha Außenboarder + Echolot = 500 EUR #6
  der nächste Raubfischherbst gehört miiiiiiiiir !!!! :z
  ansonsten gibts auch Zeitschriften wie "Gebrauchtbootshandel" oder so ....
  klar - zwar auch viele Yachten und so, aber auch ein paar Seiten mit Ruder-,Angelbooten !


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Klemmste den Trailer hinten an die Harley ???????????????????
 Möcht ich zugerne sehen...................


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Klemmste den Trailer hinten an die Harley ???????????????????
> Möcht ich zugerne sehen...................
> 
> 
> Petri Seeteufelfreund


  gute Idee !!!! #r
  *schnellmalneAnhängerkupplungranbastel*


----------



## Ansgar (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

www.gebrauchtboote.de

Europa's groesste Bootsboerse... (werben sie jedenfalls mit)

da findest Du Boote jeder Groesse

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BigEarn (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Danke erstmal für die Tips! Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrungen mit dem Linder Fishing 410?


----------



## Albatros (9. August 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Moin BigEarn#h

die Lindner Boote sind qualitativ sehr gute und leichte Alu - Boote, nur sind sie auch sehr teuer (auch gebraucht) gegenüber einem Boot aus GFK. Falls Du mit diesem Boot in flacheren Bereichen um die 10mtr. fischst, bedenke das sie sehr geräuschempfindlich sind. Mal ein Jighaken fallen lassen und es macht ein Radau wie nichts GFK - Schiffe sind nicht so empfindlich, aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Marius (22. September 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Habe selbst ein Linder 400.
Wenn Du nur 4ps drauf basteln willst reicht ja ein Linder 410. Zumal man das Boot auch super rudern kann. 
Zum Thema Geräusche im Aluboot. Lege einfach den Boden mit Wabengittermatten aus und das Problem ist schon mal reduziert.


----------



## basswalt (23. September 2004)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

was besseres als ein aluboot gibts gar nicht. schau auch mal bei google  angelboote oder aluboote.


----------



## Crowsnake (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Suche auch ein Angelboot mit Motor (bis 4PS) und Trailer.
Bitte alles Anbieten!

Petri


----------



## Udo561 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Hi,
*vor *einem Bootskauf solltest du dich mal im Boote Forum etwas schlau machen , bei Booten wird sehr viel Schrott verkauft .
Gruß Udo 
Gebrauchtboote.de

best-boats24

Boote & Bootszubehör zu verkaufen in Berlin

BoatShop24

Zweite Hand-Boote


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

Ich habe noch eine Nussschale.
Ohne Motor aber mit Trailer


Klick mal auf den Link und sroll mal ganz nach unten bis zu dem video, da kann man das Boot gut erkennen.

http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/urlaub08.htm

Wenn Du aus Menden kommst, ganz bei Dir in der Nähe


----------



## Algon (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Ich suche jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen nach Adressen im Netz, wo gebrauchte Boote angeboten werden.
> Bis jetzt stosse ich allerdings nur auf Seiten, auf denen eher JAchten und große Boote angeboten werden. #d Suche eher nach was kleinerem wie dem Linder Sportsman 400, also nix mit Aufbau und so nem Kram. Am liebsten halt so ne Nussschale aus Alu die ich mit nem 4 PS Aussenborder gut fahren kann.
> Weiss jemand von euch vielleicht, wo man sowas finden könnte? Vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Zeitschrift in der Leute inserieren???
> Tips wären super :z


 
"Ort: Auckland - New Zealand"

Selbstabholer?|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## crazyFish (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

@Algon
Schau mal aufs Datum


----------



## Freelander (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*



Crowsnake schrieb:


> Suche auch ein Angelboot mit Motor (bis 4PS) und Trailer.
> Bitte alles Anbieten!
> 
> Petri




Ich denke mal die beziehen sich auf diesen Post.


----------



## Algon (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*

|rotwerden
man, man, man, wer kramt hier den immer die alten Dinger raus.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*



Crowsnake schrieb:


> Suche auch ein Angelboot mit Motor (bis 4PS) und Trailer.
> Bitte alles Anbieten!
> 
> Petri


zu spät habe gerade bei e.b.2 boote weggegeben für 2oo euro.....und ein trailer steht jetzt rum aber der geht auch noch zu e.


----------



## markus71 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Nussschale.
> Ohne Motor aber mit Trailer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gebrauchte Boote*



markus71 schrieb:


> Tommi-Engel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe noch eine Nussschale.
> ...


----------

